# Equinox und javax



## xcr (14. Aug 2008)

Hi, ich muss nochmal was zum OSGi Framework Equinox fragen.

Ich habe ja ein Bundle, welches eine GUI in Swing erzeugt und wollte neulich einen JFileChooser aus dem Package javax.swing erzeugen.
Nun, sobald ich im Verlauf des Programmes den Chooser initialisiere (new JFileChooser()) hängt der Thread für eine Zeit lang, dann reagiert er wieder aber die GUI hängt komplett.

Ich bekomme nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung zu Gesicht, wenn ich ein try catch drumerhum lege aber es liegt wohl daran, dass er die Klasse nicht finden kann?

Irgendwas mache ich da falsch, denn ich finde im Netz höchstens mal jemanden der sich über einen Bug von Eclipse beschwert.

Was muss ich beachte, wenn ich diese Klasse in Equinox verwenden möchte?!

Danke schonmal


----------



## Wildcard (14. Aug 2008)

Ich vermute du verschluckst eine Exception. Wenn er die Klasse nicht finden könnte (was nicht sein kann), würdest du trotzdem eine Exception bekommen. Der Fehler liegt wohl einfach im Code.


----------



## xcr (14. Aug 2008)

Hm du hast natürlich wieder Recht, er findet die Klasse.
Ich muss allerdings fast 10 Sekunden warten?

Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht mit den Classloadern oder?


```
try {
	JFileChooser dirchooser = new JFileChooser();
	System.out.println(dirchooser); // nur um zu sehen was er da findet
} catch (Exception e) {
	e.printStackTrace();
}
```
Das gab keinen Fehler aus aber die GUI hing einfach und ich scheine wohl nicht lange genug gewartet zu haben.

Ich hatte gerade einen Foreneintrag gefudnen, der den Eintrag
org.osgi.framework.bootdelegation=* 
empfahl aber das hilft auch nicht.

Hm, hast du ne Idee, was das sein könnte?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Aug 2008)

Lass das mit der bootdelegation...
Verwende einen Konstruktor bei dem du dem FileChooser direkt ein Directory übergibst. Möglicherweise braucht er so lange um auf das Default Directory zuzugreifen.


----------



## byte (14. Aug 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=66657&highlight=jfilechooser+langsam


----------



## xcr (14. Aug 2008)

Oh mann, nachdem ich bei irgend einer anderen javax Klasse Probleme hatte hab ich mich auch hier irgendwie auf die Idee mit dem Classloader eingeschossen.
Danke für den Hinweis, eigentlich sollte ich das Problem ja kennen, dummerweise habe ich da gar nicht mehr dran gedacht


----------



## dzim (19. Aug 2008)

Öhm... warum nutzt du denn nicht den FileDialog von SWT?


----------



## xcr (19. Aug 2008)

Weil ich den nicht kannte


----------



## Wildcard (20. Aug 2008)

dzim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Öhm... warum nutzt du denn nicht den FileDialog von SWT?


Muss doch nicht gleich SWT sein nur weil es Equinox ist...


----------



## dzim (20. Aug 2008)

stimmt - vor lauter Eclipse bin ich nur auch von SWT ausgegangen...
My fault!


----------

